# Mobil once a year oil change!



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

So right now I use Mobil 1 Extended Performance 0W-20 Full Synthetic Motor Oil which is "to provide outstanding protection during today's longer oil change intervals and are guaranteed to protect for up to 15,000 miles between oil changes" so I would just have to change filter every 3-4k miles. What does everyone else use to milk the changes?

Mobil 1 annual protection guarantees only 1 oil change a year! its $40 has anyone tried this? only thing that would be difficult is changing the filter and losing oil and having to keep top it off in my opinion. Also this is new anyone try it?


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

I get new cars and warranty requires every year or 10000 miles. Your way could work for a car out of warranty, though. My dealer charges $29 for oil change and tire rotation so I just do one a year and trade every 3-4 years.


----------



## JoeK333 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mobil 1 Annual is only good to 20K miles, which is why I stick with Extended performance. The difference in cost does not add up...


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

JoeK333 said:


> Mobil 1 Annual is only good to 20K miles, which is why I stick with Extended performance. The difference in cost does not add up...


On my honda civic at 20k miles = 32k km, I already changed mobil 1 and oil filter five times so every 6500km when the maintenance light comes on and is showing 15% oil life, always come out black


----------



## Masta Plann (Jul 29, 2016)

I recently started changing my own oil to make sure I know what goes in inside my engine. I don't trust the work from my dealer, recently changed the oil and the oil in the dipstick is still dark. Also started using Amsoil signature series which is suppose to last 25k miles or 1 year. Its more expensive than other oils but reviews are pretty good, I also compensate the cost by doing my own oil change labor. I invested on tools that i need which hurt my pocket up front by i know will save me in the long run. Amsoil also has a filter but I'm still on the fence whether I should stick with my Mobil 1 filters due to cost... I got the oil from synthetichub com


----------



## JoeK333 (Nov 29, 2016)

You definitely want to keep with a filter that is rated to last 15k, 20k or 25k. I believe the new extended performance filters from mobil are rated to last 20k...


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Oil change for petrol: 10k miles
Diesel:6-7k
Oil filter must be changed every time when oil is changed. Changing the oil filter every 3-4k is a waste of time. 
Take care for your car otherwise it will leave you on the road. If its french car it will leave you in any way.


----------

